# DELPHI Alternator questions



## rnord

I purchased a NASCAR engine that included a new DELPHI alternator.
The seller said it was used for racing and rated 100amps.
It has a 4 pin weathertite connector that is labeled “S I L P” but has an “F” under the “I” pin.
It is marked, in ink, “K598008”. Don’t know if this is part no. or model.
Could be model AD or CS.

I need to identify the unit and find how to connect to my street rod application. All wiring is custom and must be fabricated for use.

I have several pictures of unit. Can send to contact with Email.

Thanks for any info. or help you can provide.


----------



## Midnight Tech

If you can find a Standard Ignition S-792 adapter harness it will hook up like a regular 2 wire GM alternator. It does not have the warning light functions, so you'll have to use a voltmeter or ammeter to monitor charging.


----------



## rnord

Midnight Tech said:


> If you can find a Standard Ignition S-792 adapter harness it will hook up like a regular 2 wire GM alternator. It does not have the warning light functions, so you'll have to use a voltmeter or ammeter to monitor charging.


Thank you for your quick response, any help is greatly appreciated!
I am not familiar with the Standard Ignition S-792, but I Googled it and found it appears to be an ignition part. That is probably incorrect per your reference.
From your response I interpret that one of the 4 pin connections is for sensing; probably the "S" pin. That would be same as the #2 pin in earlier GM alternators.
Questions:
1. If the "S" pin is for sensing it could be connected directly to the BATT terminal and the unit would function as a "one wire" alternator.
2. If connected as question #1. I will need a 4 pin weather type plug. Is that readily available? where?
3. The "I or F" terminal is not used.
4. The "P" terminal was for a tach output? and not used?
5. If a warning lamp were used, it would connect from the "L" terminal, through a 12V lamp and to a 12V supply when ignition is on? Would a diode be required in this circuit?
6. I am unable to find a schematic diagram for the internal circuits in these alternators. Is this available?
7. Could you identify the model or type? (AD244, CS130, etc.) from attached pictures of unit?


----------



## Midnight Tech

Can you post a front view of the unit?
Standard Ignition also has a wire and cable divsion but all is sold under the Standard brand.


----------



## rnord

Pix of Delphi attached. Was unable to locate STANDARD brand connectors; it appears to be very common and Google doesn't get to that detail level. Send contact data for them
Can you answer any of the questions on post?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Midnight Tech

Aha! Found something better - Catalog !
That is a CS-series alternator but not sure of the exact part number...the mounting looks different from what I've sold.


----------



## rnord

The catalog looks interesting; their tech articles are very good.

Could not reach the phone number supplied. No one answered in the morning and all afternoon it's busy. Tried 2 days.

Also, I found some info. on CS model alternators: CS-130 is model followed by the dia. of the stator in _mm_. I have a CS-121 alternator. Don't know what amp rating.


----------

